# Beautiful essay on Adoption



## lynnie (May 2, 2011)

Westminster Theological Seminary -

This was in the WTS Alumni Newsletter. As an adoptive mother who has gone through things with my daughter that never happened with our biological children, and is dealing with difficult issues now that relate specifically to her background, I thought it was one of best, most encouraging pieces on adoption I have ever read, and I have read a lot over the years. Hope you are as blessed as I was to read it. The author, Charlie Abbate, pastors an OPC church in PA.


----------



## LeeD (May 2, 2011)

Yes, read that last week and was very encouraged.


----------

